
The Sanskrit Effect - EndXA
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/a-neuroscientist-explores-the-sanskrit-effect/
======
murphysbooks
Is this truly a Sanskrit Effect or is it an effect of memorization? I've heard
of similar effects on London can drivers.

I do like the name, though, as a shorthand. Sanskrit Effect beats Cabbie
Brain.

------
ArtWomb
Interesting! I think they should also explore the brain structures of sitar
players who have devoted years of study to Indian Classical Music ;)

